# Citizen Patrol



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

several of us in my town are not happy with the police patrols in my town. we are getting ready to form our own citizens patrol and safety group. i have some questions

whats the best bullet proof vest for less than $400
what kind of guns should we carry
do we need licenese to carry or will be covered by our security charter
where can we buy good used police cars
is there any training we might need?


----------



## mspdvldog (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a nice cruiser for ya! CLICK HERE
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...82QQihZ015QQcategoryZ6227QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mspdvldog (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a reliable weapon for you to carry! CLICK HERE


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Safe and Secure said:


> several of us in my town are not happy with the police patrols in my town. we are getting ready to form our own citizens patrol and safety group. i have some questions
> 
> whats the best bullet proof vest for less than $400
> what kind of guns should we carry
> ...


have you thought about moving or better yet, committing suicide?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Safe and Secure said:


> several of us in my town are not happy with the police patrols in my town. we are getting ready to form our own citizens patrol and safety group. i have some questions
> 
> whats the best bullet proof vest for less than $400
> what kind of guns should we carry
> ...


Please tell me this is a joke........!


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

mspdvldog said:


> Here's a reliable weapon for you to carry! CLICK HERE


 :L: :L: :L:

Some how I knew that you were going to post that.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Safe and Secure said:


> several of us in my town are not happy with the police patrols in my town. we are getting ready to form our own citizens patrol and safety group. i have some questions
> 
> whats the best bullet proof vest for less than $400
> what kind of guns should we carry
> ...


I've got an intelligent question for you, who is going to bail you guys out when you get arrested for impersonating an officer. I assume that you will attempt to pull people over, arrest them (fair warning, you can get sued for wrongful arrest -- and oh BTW, since your not a member of a LE department, the money will come out of your pocket), etc....
Lastly, I think I remember something about it is unlawful for a person that is not a member of an LE department to wear body armor.
Why don't you let the professionals do their job without interfering with them.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Whacker patrol and safety group.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

*whats the best bullet proof vest for less than $400*
--Try rolling yourself with duct tape, it worked in the movie "Fridays"
*what kind of guns should we carry*
--Ones with rubber bullets, so you don't hurt anybody
*do we need licenese to carry or will be covered by our security charter*
--You will never get a LTC with this agenda. You will NOT be covered by any charter, maybe you should call your insurance agent, and ask for a bond. (He will get a good laugh)
*where can we buy good used police cars*
--You can't. If they were "GOOD", we would keep them. (no-brainer)
*is there any training we might need?*
--Might? Ya, you MIGHT want to think about taking the test, passing medical, physical, and pschological tests, attending (successfully) a police academy. Or maybe you should try supporting the police officers you already have, WOW, now there's a concept...


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

are you serious?

i recommend carrying this.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Used Police Car: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Plymouth-Fury-1975-Plymouth-Fury-Police-Car-Interceptor-Cop-400-CHP_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6411QQihZ019QQitemZ290009400872QQrdZ1#ebayphotohosting

Body Armor: http://cgi.ebay.com/Airsoft-Paintball-Safety-Armor-Tactical-Body-Vest-G16_W0QQitemZ110012584015QQihZ001QQcategoryZ31681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

*''several of us in my town are not happy with the police patrols in my town. we are getting ready to form our own citizens patrol and safety group. i have some questions''*

Do you live in Marlborough by any chance? ... I hear they've been have problems with their police dept.


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

As long as your "on a mission from god" you dont have to worry about the laws.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

CHROMECOLT357 said:


> As long as your "on a mission from god" you dont have to worry about the laws.


That was an awesome movie.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

_whats the best bullet proof vest for less than $400_

Go check out those Hip Zepi stores in Dorchester/Roxbury for those 50 Cent vests!

_what kind of guns should we carry_

Nerf makes some good styrofoam firepower... Very Deadly!

_do we need licenese to carry or will be covered by our security charter_

CMPSA didn't... I guess you should be fine unless you run into the Staties​
_where can we buy good used police cars_

Dont know... But your local power wheels dealer should have some nice discounts!

_is there any training we might need_

You must learn how to turn a flashlight on and off and effectivly demonstrate how to dial 911 on a touchtone phone!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> Please tell me this is a joke........!


Yes, it is Sox.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Wonder if this guy is an ex-member of the CMPSA?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> Wonder if this guy is an ex-member of the CMPSA?


Their members are very well trained... He's just starting out.

Isnt everyone anxious at first?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

CHROMECOLT357 said:


> Do you live in Marlborough by any chance? ... I hear they've been have problems with their police dept.


You're a funny guy. Too bad MPD provides quality service, otherwise you would have a point.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Hehehe, this reminded me of the greatest thread of all time: the mall ninja thread on GlockTalk. Someone was smart enough to archive it:

http://www.geocities.com/suketh.geo/gun/mall_ninja_1.html


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

djgj200 said:


> You're a funny guy. Too bad MPD provides quality service, otherwise you would have a point.


If daddy worked in Millville, would that be a fine department?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Please i am looking for serious answers only. We have a responsibility to protect our town and my group is the group to do it. some of us are ex-army and know our way around weapons. we just lack the experience with policing, and how you would equip a fledgling police force. we aren't trying to take away anyones jobs, our police force is too small and overworked and crime has gone up quite a bit.

we intend to take this seriously and don't plan to shoot first and ask questions later, if need be we will take a perp down but our initial plan is not to use deadly force. since we can't use or buy tazers in ma, our only option would be firearms although our weapons commander did consider paint ball guns to disable and confuse a subject. we would a a combination pepper ball guns and permanent dye markers that would confuse the perp and then mark him or her if they got away. we have tested it and 4 peperballs to one permanent dye marker seems about right for the job. 
we have mace and various forms of pepperspray, although we are experimenting with attaching them to battons to give a good distance between us and the perp when using them. 

so please know we are not trying to take your jobs, we are just trying to help out. we are starting on our tatcial planning right now and just need some suggestions as to where we can get some quality equipment.

Right now one of concerns is our communications equipment. we have 8 motorola fv200 digital radios with headsets but there seems to be a lot of chatter on the air. also the are not very rugged. we where thinking of outfitting each agent with a micom Trooper in the backpack form. our communication sargent thinks it will give the most range and communication option and be the least conspicuous. also the backpack could be used to carry other stuff like extra ammo, emergency rations, first aid kits and handcuffs.
thank you in advance for your serious replies, others need not apply or even respond or you will be ignored and possible reported for spamming.

as always

Safe & Secure


----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

"if need be we will take a perp down but our initial plan is not to use deadly force"

you should list that as your reason for LTC issuance. i think your best bet is to leave police work to the professionals. you want to help us? lobby with your local government for increased spending for your local police department so they can afford to place more TRAINED OFFICERS on the street.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Safe and Secure,

Don't you realize that it is ILLEGAL for you to arm yourself and go around "enforcing laws" with no authority to do so? You will be sued immediately, hopefully that will be all that will happen to you. Honestly, if you are creeping through my backyard dressed like that, with no badge (figuratively), I WILL SHOOT YOU. WITH A REAL 9MM. I WILL SHOOT TO STOP YOU.

You are playing with fire. Actually, that's a better idea, why don't you "HELP" your local fire department. Maybe they will let you play with the hose.

Seek professional help, please.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

at our morning meeting i was just told to ask if there is a way that we can get access to police bands. the radios we use right now have too many kids and civilians using them to be effective for our operations and the call for needed back up. we were running a response drill and some of the kids, hearing our call out, tried to interfear on the public band radios. this would be unacceptable in a real life and death situation so our thinking is that the police might be willing to "share" some of the bandwidth as we will be supporting them and helping them do their job.


as always
safe & secure


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

This is un-fucking-real.... 

I thought you were supposed to stop playing cops and robbers when you went into highschool?


----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

Go ahead and transmit on a police channel. Don't think you can afford a vest now? Wait till the FTC slaps you with a $5,000 fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

no$. 10

If we have a charter that grants us police like powers as a not for profit as a private security company we can carry firearms and we can defend and arrest. as we speak we are getting a mailing together to mail to all the residence of the town. there are approximately 11,000 residents and even if we get 1000 of them signed up for our private security response team, at the cost of only $1 a day. that would be $365,000 in the first year. that could pay for our officers, some equipment and cover our expenses. it would also free up 10% of the needed patrol area for our police department. we would exclusively patrol the areas that we are paid to patrol and bring perps in to be booked. the police would then have to patrol less.

you might not know the laws as well as your think, you are not allowed to shoot someone in your back yard in MA, unless they are shooting at you. if a person were outside your home it would be hard to establish fear of threatend life. you should just hunker down and wait for professionals like us to handle it or call your police if they are able to respond.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

that was my post above, i forgot to sign it.

we are not playing cops and robbers we are augmenting an overworked and underpaid police force. i am not sure what the hostility is for, we are going to be providing a community service for a nominal fee. putting more trained eys and guns on the street to keep public order is a very good thing. our projections show that our patrols alone in ten percent of the sectors in our town would decreas crime by 16%. 

we don't plan to transmit on a police channel without permission and were just wondering if it was feasible to get that typoe of access.


----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

365,000= salary for 9-10 new POLICE officers


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

If there is 11,000 residents in your town, why not just go to the station and apply for the position instead of playing Chief.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

$365,000 will not equal 9-10 new police officers. 

That might be the starting salary for a police officer but it doesn't include training, insurance, equipment, sick pay, adiministrative costs and many other things that a town polcie force needs. 

the cost of getting a new officer on the street is in excess of $95,000 in the first year alone. for us it is much cheaper, many of us are self taught or have been highly trained by the us military, our base of operations is our commanders heated garage. (we plan to rent our buy a new building soon). most of our firearms are self provided, we might be able to get discounts for some euqipment from online suppliers, amd we are a volunteer force but will have expense accounts to cover training, supplies, equipment, and uniforms. if this thing takes off, as the initial response int he town indicates, we will have full time paid agents on the street.

as always
safe & secure


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

thelastsamurai,

we ahve found that in this town the system has failed and doesn't work. we could be a much more effective policing force, a force multiplier of law enforcement, if we do it on our own.

as always

safe & secure


----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

what town are you referring to?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

for my teams safety and security and so that we are not targeted for retribution by the police department, i can not tell you at this time what town this is happening in. 

we will release a press statement soon that coincides with the mailing we are doing.

as always
safe & secure


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

either way your already treading on their turf..


----------



## Randbo (Jun 13, 2002)

Gil is this a joke?


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

First, WTF !!!???
Second, wherever this town is, not only does it have an overworked and underpaid police force but the school system must be equally as bad because his spelling sucks !


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I can't believe some of you guys are taking this seriously. Come on, people, it is a JOKE. And if you don't get it, see the thread I linked above re: mall ninja.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Safe & Secure said:


> Please i am looking for serious answers only. We have a responsibility to protect our town and my group is the group to do it. some of us are ex-army and know our way around weapons. we just lack the experience with policing, and how you would equip a fledgling police force. we aren't trying to take away anyones jobs, our police force is too small and overworked and crime has gone up quite a bit.
> 
> we intend to take this seriously and don't plan to shoot first and ask questions later, if need be we will take a perp down but our initial plan is not to use deadly force. since we can't use or buy tazers in ma, our only option would be firearms although our weapons commander did consider paint ball guns to disable and confuse a subject. we would a a combination pepper ball guns and permanent dye markers that would confuse the perp and then mark him or her if they got away. we have tested it and 4 peperballs to one permanent dye marker seems about right for the job.
> we have mace and various forms of pepperspray, although we are experimenting with attaching them to battons to give a good distance between us and the perp when using them.
> ...


Ok first off... I dont know if youre some wannabe trying to start some nut vigilante group or if you're trying to outline something constructive. if you are trying to do this armed guardian angels thing or whatever forget about it. If you are actually serious the best thing for you to do is to negotiate matters with the local police and see if you can maybe beef up their auxiliary police or start one if there is none. Have them sponsor you guys for reserve academy training and outline a patrol plan that will work with the regular department where you can fill in shift vacancies and details when none of the regulars want overtime/details, and when understaffing is a major problem. You will probably have to seek out support from your local city/town government, residents, police, and police union. Thats all.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> no$. 10
> 
> you might not know the laws as well as your think,.


nor do you, sir



> you are not allowed to shoot someone in your back yard in MA, unless they are shooting at you


Last time I checked, you are not obligated to take the first round. Come creeping around my house with vest, radio, and firearm, I promise I will let you take the first shot, just to play by your imaginary rules, mkay?



> you should just hunker down and wait for professionals like us to handle it


To be considered a "Professional", I believe you have to get PAID for what you do. Effectively, you are paying a high price (equipment-wise) to become a vigilante. Bernie Goetz has nothing on you pal.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

ummmmm.....Wackenhut? Seems like a form of this already exists. If they're paid for their services and granted permission from homeowners and don't perform 'policing' on public roads/property..... fair game right?


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

heh...I didnt want to comment because its illigeal to feed the waterfowl...er trolls but,ask victoria snelgrove about the pepper balls


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

and i'm not saying that this guy isn't a wack job - i'm just saying it's plausible..... i think anyways.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

jasonbr said:


> and i'm not saying that this guy isn't a wack job - i'm just saying it's plausible..... i think anyways.


So, let's say he does actually "catch someone in the act" of committing a felony...where does he go from there?

No power of arrest, power of detention under citizen's arrest? Well, maybe, but if he handcuffs that perp, it's A&B DW in my book. Further, you could kiss any court case goodbye after the defense attorney gets aload of the wacker who "caught" him.

I doubt anyone's homeowner's is gonna cover a "private security guard" who is armed (or otherwise)

SO what now with the felon? Gonna transport him to court in his own PC? (Kidnapping) Arbella Mutual will not like that too much, either. There is a reason why police officers are bonded. And what if it happens at night? is the Sheriffs Office gonna take the prisoner?

The logistics of this are very complex. And rightfully so. The whole idea is dangerous, and stupid.

"Safe and Secure" is neither.


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

Some of you guys are forgetting that this idea has already been tried and it was successful for a while. I believe that HOMER SIMPSON was in charge.


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

Instead of wasting your money on radio's, why dont you guys get a huge spot light, kinda like the bat signal.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

CHROMECOLT357 said:


> Some of you guys are forgetting that this idea has already been tried and it was successful for a while. I believe that HOMER SIMPSON was in charge.


"SPRINGSHIELD"


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

at least I knew what i was doing.

Duff Beer, breakfast of champions.

pay no attention to the avatar above.

It was a good citizens arrest on my part. they just booked the wrong guy.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Here's a tough one to answer...

How are you going to get firearms? Your "charter" isnt going to cut it in court, or gun shops....


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Granting this more than it deserves and assuming its true. If this group has a collection of their own weapons and meet in someones garage I for one am scared. Shouldn't even joke about this vigilante sect of whackjobs.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> no$. 10
> 
> *If we have a charter that grants us police like powers as a not for profit as a private security company we can carry firearms and we can defend and arrest.* as we speak we are getting a mailing together to mail to all the residence of the town. there are approximately 11,000 residents and even if we get 1000 of them signed up for our private security response team, at the cost of only $1 a day. that would be $365,000 in the first year. that could pay for our officers, some equipment and cover our expenses. it would also free up 10% of the needed patrol area for our police department. we would exclusively patrol the areas that we are paid to patrol and *bring perps in to be booked*. the police would then have to patrol less.
> 
> you might not know the laws as well as your think, you are not allowed to shoot someone in your back yard in MA, unless they are shooting at you. if a person were outside your home it would be hard to establish fear of threatend life. you should just hunker down and wait for professionals like us to handle it or call your police if they are able to respond.


First off, I'm calling bullshit on this one...second off, in the event that you are for real...just FYI, there is no "charter" that provides you ANY authority whatsoever to arrest anyone for anything. What does being a not-for-profit private security company have anything to do with anything? This is not California where anyone can make an arrest for any public offense committed in their presence. You would "bring perps in to be booked?" Are you kidding me? I would kick your "perp" loose and lock your ass up for kidnapping. Good luck...


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

its gotta be a joke...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Get Yours Now !!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6044697763&category=50347#ebayphotohosting


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Citizen Patrol to write Traffic tickets

*PALM COAST -- If you get a citation from a member of the Flagler County sheriff's volunteer policing program, don't laugh it off. The responsibilities of the Citizen's Observer Patrol are increasing, thanks to a training course offered at Daytona Beach Community College that certifies volunteers to write tickets and respond to minor accidents that do not involve injuries.

Residents don't need to worry volunteers will try to exceed their limited law enforcement powers, Fleming said. "The line is very clear on what they can and can't do," he said. "We're not trying to replace sworn deputies."


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

http://www.annrobbinsrealty.com/Listings/40BaySpring.htm

*MOVE.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

I am shocked at the hostility, we are trying to help - not take away jobs.

At present most of us have LTC CLASS A. Our fear is that once the chief in our town finds out we are doing his job and quite possiblely better, he will revoke our license. Upon doing research we have found certain security companies have wepons that are not authorized by the state. Our charter should cover our access to automatic weapons and special ammunition. 

Each agent will be equiped with the following:

P229R rails with DAK 6 magzines
HK UMP 40 with 6 magazines
Tactical overvest with plates (front and rear)
Ballsitic groin cup
Backpack radios
pepperball launcher with 2000 round 3000 pepper and 1000 marking
ASP F21C baton
Maglite 4D Flashlight

We haven't figure out a uniform but we are working on it. Any suggestions on duty boots would be good.


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

You are a retard & your "plan" will never work. Hopefully you get arrested for impersonating a police officer. Your police chief should revoke your LTC due to your diminished mental capacity. Leave the police work to the police, ok Corky? If you don't like how the police operate in your town, then petition legislature for more $$$ to better equip & train the PD, or move away.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Safe & Secure said:


> Each agent will be equiped with the following:
> 
> P229R rails with DAK 6 magzines
> HK UMP 40 with 6 magazines
> ...


:L: Am I the only one who finds this hilarious? HK UMPs and "Ballistic groin cups"?? I invented that gag, Rabbit! Only, in my day, the rookie got naked...and we used blanks. You're a sick &uck, Mac!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Man, it was halfway convincing until groin cup was tossed in there

Shame on you for ruining the joke  

NEXT!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Dude you are a nut job...get a life...nuff said.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Uniform Boots By




















​


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Safe & Secure said:


> I am shocked at the hostility, we are trying to help - not take away jobs.
> 
> At present most of us have LTC CLASS A. Our fear is that once the chief in our town finds out we are doing his job and quite possiblely better, he will revoke our license. Upon doing research we have found certain security companies have wepons that are not authorized by the state. Our charter should cover our access to automatic weapons and special ammunition.
> 
> ...


You forgot to add one of these to your arsenal.








http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/djgj200/FUNNY/suicidegun0nn.jpg


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

djgj200 said:


> You forgot to add one of these to your arsenal.


where'd you get the polish revolver?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

94c said:


> where'd you get the polish revolver?


a frenchman had it..........


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Obviously the individual who started this post seems like he is fed up with crime in his community. Lets face it, some police departments do have they hands tied in many communities; Especially here in the people's Republic of Massachusetts. Lets use the illegal immagrant issue as an example. As it stands right now, most local municipalities can't arrest illegals, so they are forced to let them go. Thats when you get the MINUTEMEN springing into action. There isnt much difference between the Minutmen augmenting the border patrol and what Safe and Secure wants to do. My advice to you is this, get a petition of some sort going and talk to the chief about a neighborhood watch system or possibly staring a volunteer auxiliary police department like many smaller cities and towns have. If you care that much about the safety in your community, you wont care about donating some of your free time to your community. It would be really good PR for the Chief as well as create a stepping stone oppurtunity to many young men and women who are pursuing a career in law enforcement, Lord knows there isnt enough of them.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Safe & Secure said:


> I am shocked at the hostility, we are trying to help - not take away jobs.
> 
> At present most of us have LTC CLASS A. Our fear is that once the chief in our town finds out we are doing his job and quite possiblely better, he will revoke our license. Upon doing research we have found certain security companies have wepons that are not authorized by the state. Our charter should cover our access to automatic weapons and special ammunition.
> 
> ...


lol...now I know this is BS. All this for a town of what, 11,000? lol...I'm seriously calling bull shit...who's the culprit?


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

It doesnt matter if its a town of 11000 or a town of 1100. Sometime


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Like I was saying, sometimes drug dealers and other forms of criminal scum will set up shop in smaller communities where thery know there is little to no police presence. The liberals of that community will often say the "newcomers" are being harrassed unjustly by what scarce law enforcement is availible and the "newcomers" will claim to be victims of an unjust system. This binds the hands of the police and allows criminals a fairly free hand to operate. In a few years time, your precious little "Mayberry" has become a third world slum. I can sympathize with the frustration of the author of this post, but your tactics are misguided. Seriously think about trying to start a volunteer auxiliary police in conjunction with your local PD.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

DVET1979 said:


> Seriously think about trying to start a volunteer auxiliary police in conjunction with your local PD.


And if that doesn't work, then try getting some hand grenades. Also, he could get some valuable experience working in a circus atmosphere and get the animals on his side.

the right to bear arms carries with it the necessity to arm bears.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

god I love this thread...


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

No, the right to bear arms doesn't come with the neccessity to bear arms, it comes with the RESPONSIBILITY of bearing arms.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

DVET1979 said:


> No, the right to bear arms doesn't come with the neccessity to bear arms, it comes with the RESPONSIBILITY of bearing arms.


Not to start a debate here but, what the hell are you trying to say? Granted I like the fact that I can own a firearm but there is a neccessity and a responsibility that comes with owning one -- at least according to the Second Amendment of the Bill of Rights.

_*"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."*_

Originally it was necessary for the Militia's of that period in time to be armed. They also had the responsibility for safety too. Now-a-days we take this Amendment for granted and Bitch and Moan when the issuing athority restricts the license to "hunting/target only".
As for the original person that started this thread -- Man I hope like hell that you are just yanking all of our chains on this one. I wouldn't feel more secure if you and your "co-workers" were running around the streets playing cops. Quite the contrary, I would feel more unsafe than I already was. We don't need other "players" in the game of "good guys v. bad guys". If you don't like the police force in the city you live in, then there is a simple solution. 
MOVE OUT!!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

DVET1979 said:


> No, the right to bear arms doesn't come with the neccessity to bear arms, it comes with the RESPONSIBILITY of bearing arms.


I was talking about arming BEARS!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think squirrels should get rocket launchers.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Read it again...there are a couple commas in there. If you read it correctly there is the need for a militia and the right of the people to keep and bear arms.
It is still a neccesity...and ask yourself, back in the day was there the NRA? No. Did people take safety courses? No/ Did they need licenses to purchase and own firearms? No. Were they able to have the same firearms that their military did? Yes.
So why not now?



tazoez said:


> Not to start a debate here but, what the hell are you trying to say? Granted I like the fact that I can own a firearm but there is a neccessity and a responsibility that comes with owning one -- at least according to the Second Amendment of the Bill of Rights.
> 
> _*"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."*_
> 
> Originally it was necessary for the Militia's of that period in time to be armed. They also had the responsibility for safety too. Now-a-days we take this Amendment for granted and Bitch and Moan when the issuing athority restricts the license to "hunting/target only".


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

This thread delivers.

10/10

You guys must not be in enough forums to recognize a troll when you see one.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> Read it again...there are a couple commas in there. If you read it correctly there is the need for a militia and the right of the people to keep and bear arms.
> It is still a neccesity...and ask yourself, back in the day was there the NRA? No. Did people take safety courses? No/ Did they need licenses to purchase and own firearms? No. Were they able to have the same firearms that their military did? Yes.
> So why not now?


Honestly, because politicians are afraid that the criminals will get their hands on certain weapons (which they already have). Also that people will get sue happy. Don't get me wrong, if the average Joe wants to have guns I have no issue. What I have an issue with is some people who want to play the role of a police officer instead of getting on a department (the proper way) to contribute.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

](*,) ](*,)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

> So why not now?


Because the government fears the people. They are no longer a government "...of the people, by the people...".

They are marxists who wish to control every aspect of our lives and every outcome of society...

Once they get our firearms, you can welcome totalitarianism: Gentlemen, pray to the east, 5X a day...Ladies, shutup, you are property. And remember the most important tenant of Islam: women are for procreation...boys are for recreation.

So much for America...I pity your children.


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> I think squirrels should get rocket launchers.


----------

